# Driving Test (full) application - any way to speed up being called?



## dubinamerica (11 Apr 2006)

Hi - having been out of the country for a few years I had the pleasure of discovering that I had to start the whole process over again (groan) .. including taking the written test..  When I initially rang about apply for a test I was told I needed to have a provisional license before applying , which now appears to be inaccurate i.e. I just needed to have it at the time of the test (so could have sent in for this ages ago if I had realized -doh).. Anyhow - now in the process of moving house, having baby and have just finished my contract job..  I did see online that you can get a note from employer and that can help speed things up .. Does anyone know if it's possible to include a letter oneself to outline circumstances to indicate that a car is needed ? (i.e. moving some place rural and having children- I'm grasping at straws). I may be able to get the recruitment agency I've dealt with to give a letter to indicate that I need to be able to drive to be available for FUTURE employment or something .. Any ideas ??


----------



## gnasher (11 Apr 2006)

You need to tell them you're available for a cancellation. It knocked a few months off the wait time for me.


----------



## Upstihaggity (11 Apr 2006)

I know of someone who got their boss to write a letter stating that heneeded to be able to drive in connection with his job in order to expedite matters.

 Definitely worth a shot!


----------



## monkeyboy (11 Apr 2006)

Yup, get a letter stating that you require it urgently for work reaons etc....
Got mine in 10 weeks. A cancellation came up had 3 days notice.


----------



## dubinamerica (11 Apr 2006)

If you're not actually working though do you think it would be ok to include a letter from either myself or a contact in the recruitment agency? I should have done this before I finished my contracted but I slipped up.  I guess I could include a letter and give that a shot and see what comes up  - it definitely can't hurt anyhow..


----------



## gramlab (12 Apr 2006)

Doubt they will check with your 'employer' so why not just make it up. They definitely work. Got one from my boss and had the test within 5 weeks. Make sure you get a lesson on the routes just in case it comes along too quickly.


----------



## mell61 (12 Apr 2006)

its also worth looking outside of the area you're in.   
Brother in law just got his in Skibbereen, after 2 x fails in Dublin, apparently one of the higher rates of pass and also about a 2 month wait time.


----------



## jnh (12 Apr 2006)

dubinamerica said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it's possible to include a letter oneself to outline circumstances to indicate that a car is needed ? (i.e. moving some place rural and having children- I'm grasping at straws). I may be able to get the recruitment agency I've dealt with to give a letter to indicate that I need to be able to drive to be available for FUTURE employment or something .. Any ideas ??


 
Luckily the lack of a full licence will not provide any obstacle to you being able to drive around to your hearts content . You should look into getting a cancellation though. My sister got one with five day's notice. If you're confident that you'll pass, this seems to be the way to go.


----------



## dubinamerica (12 Apr 2006)

great - thanks for all the advice !!


----------



## Square Mile (12 Apr 2006)

Hello

You can try emailing a letter to drivingtest@environ.irlgov.ie stating that his job requires a full clean driving licence, and that his position is at risk if he does not pass the test soon.


----------

